# Has my MW2 account been hacked????



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

So heres the the thing, was playing MW2 the other night there just running about in FFA for the sake of it basically, then I came upon a Presty 10/70 guy camping, so tried to nail him, nope failed 1st/2nd/3rd time etc even when I landed semtex beside him nowt, so finally gets this guy out of his camping spot and unloads a full UMP45 clip then a TMP clip into him and nothing happens, ah lag switch I thought, so I stabbed him 3 times and still nowt, one shot from his side arm and I was finished!!! you could even see me stabbing him three times in the kill-cam!!!!
Next thing he gets a AC130 and starts bombing everybody - fair enough, now it gets weird, right after the AC130 nails me the game ends - for me - with the Player Kicked notice, weird I've only seen that before when I've been away talking on the phone or something!!
Now it gets worse, all my Callsigns & Emblems have been deleted, all my guns are back are back to 0 kills against then as are my prestige challenges etc but all my weapons are still available as are the challenges????? some of the attachments are gone, but some are showing as completed???
Is this just some random unlucky thing were the server has got screwed up or has somebody F'd with my account????

John


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

sounds like you'v been had mate..


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Could be a server issue do you have the other persons gamertag or psn if so report them for boosting and post it on the mw2 forums as I'm sure they can check back on the game. Cheating and boosting is one of the reasons I don't play cod online anymore as most people do it now


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

My 13 year old son plays a lot of MW2 and he says there is something known as 'The Elite Mossy Hack' which allows the host to kick you and strip you of all your guns and emblems etc.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah there is videos of that hack on you tube I think its only available on pc and ps3 it gives access to admin menus and kill streak rewards also according to the net you only lee your emblems and unlocks for an hour. Don't know much about it though


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

allan1888 said:


> Yeah there is videos of that hack on you tube I think its only available on pc and ps3 it gives access to admin menus and kill streak rewards also according to the net you only lee your emblems and unlocks for an hour. Don't know much about it though


Still lost them 
Still got the guys name time etc so plan on reporting for hacking etc but dunno if it does any good 

Cheers
John


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

was it on 360, ps3 or pc . i wouldnt hesitate on reporting them as there are to many people out there ruining it for others


----------

